# Where can i find Quality, Large (2-4ft pieces) of seiryu stone...? IN THE US.



## DutchMuch (1 Nov 2018)

Looking for very large quality pieces of Seiryu stone in the US, i cannot find anywhere honestly....


----------



## J@mes (1 Nov 2018)

There’s some on Amazon for the USA


----------



## alto (1 Nov 2018)

Tropica North America offers Seiryu stone in 20kg boxes - you can request larger pieces only and _might_ get some measurements/weight 
It won’t be 4 feet of course but not sure how manageable that weight would be in tank maneuvers 

Some of this stone is exceptional, some is boring, much cheaper than ADA 
BUT it all needs a rigorous cleaning - pressure spray (or scrub with stiff brushes able to get into cracks etc), bleach ( to remove staining), acid - strong vinegar works but is much slower than muriatic acid (use outside ONLY re fumes, and protective glasses, gloves, clothing) ... of course it’s also dead safe to work with & no issues over disposal - to get lovely grey color 

Usual advice to see what’s available locally at stone shops (landscaping, pond etc)


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Nov 2018)

Give @plantbrain AKA Tom Barr a message and see if he can point you in the right direction or check out his forum which is a bit more American.
barrreport.com


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Nov 2018)

J@mes said:


> There’s some on Amazon for the USA


no 2 - 4ft pieces  that i am seeing.


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Give @plantbrain AKA Tom Barr a message and see if he can point you in the right direction or check out his forum which is a bit more American.
> barrreport.com


ive been to the forum, doesnt suit my taste... neither does tom.

Thanks for the suggestion though, i asked on APC and they said exporting seiryu is now illegal in japan...

so.... not really sure where all these guys are getting their seiryu, i find that a strange. lmao.
Guess we are getting the ones from east asia and china

if i could get it 2-3ft long that'd be perfect but if i could find a 4ft piece i could cut it up


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> Tropica North America offers Seiryu stone in 20kg boxes - you can request larger pieces only and _might_ get some measurements/weight
> It won’t be 4 feet of course but not sure how manageable that weight would be in tank maneuvers
> 
> Some of this stone is exceptional, some is boring, much cheaper than ADA
> ...


God i wouldnt put a 4ft piece of that in my tank no way Haha!!!
2-3 would be perfect. 2 1/2 is my goal, but if it were 3-4ft i could chop it up easily. 

Ill check it out and see what i run into. Until then, still looking for suggestions. 
I feel like im on the black market, "anyone know where i can find some high grade long SS?" lmao


----------



## J@mes (1 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> no 2 - 4ft pieces  that i am seeing.



message the seller your requirements?


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Nov 2018)

J@mes said:


> message the seller your requirements?


on amazon?...

i didnt know u can even do that
plus amazon has set prices unlike ebay where its WYSIWYG most of the time so you'd have to pay before u left a comment saying "ok give me a piece this big" and when i wasted 150$-200$ on stone that was 50lbs of 4" pieces lol id be pretty ticked


----------



## Edvet (1 Nov 2018)

I can't believe there isn't a comparable stone in the USA. You guys have so much rocky terrain. Pond people use huge stones in america, landscapers. Maybe even try a geology department to see where rock with the same composition is found in the states.


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Nov 2018)

Edvet said:


> I can't believe there isn't a comparable stone in the USA. You guys have so much rocky terrain. Pond people use huge stones in america, landscapers. Maybe even try a geology department to see where rock with the same composition is found in the states.


Back when i lived in Arkansas it was a very pretty evergreen state, it was basically made out of rock. That and cedars. 
Very beautiful- but the point is they had Very very nice rocks anywhere. At the time i lived on a 30 acre property so i could go pick up anything i wanted. One time i even used one huge cedar stump for a project and it worked great for the time i had it up, i think i only used the stones their so a small amount of times. Very alkaline there, so the stones i imagine can alter params to the max haha but it was an unlimited selection of sizes, etc.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> i asked on APC and they said exporting seiryu is now illegal in japan...


I'm not surprised, the amount shipped worldwide can not be sustainable. I think most comes from China now, and I also think that before too long Seiryu, and the like, will be difficult to come by full stop.
The closest we have to it in the UK are the karst landforms, like limestone pavements, and they are all protected, with good reason...








DutchMuch said:


> 2-3 would be perfect. 2 1/2 is my goal, but if it were 3-4ft i could chop it up easily.


Ideally I wouldn't recommend that; it fractures to reveal dull and uninteresting faces of a much darker colour. Which in turn limits use as hardscape.
Better to try and get hold of the right sized pieces to start with. They usually have character on most sides, and if you're very lucky, all sides which obviously gives you more options...

Check out the art of Suiseki http://www.suiseki.com/evaluating/tenviews.html


----------



## DutchMuch (2 Nov 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'm not surprised, the amount shipped worldwide can not be sustainable. I think most comes from China now, and I also think that before too long Seiryu, and the like, will be difficult to come by full stop.
> The closest we have to it in the UK are the karst landforms, like limestone pavements, and they are all protected, with good reason...
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool images and links tim thank you  

I think what its boiling down to is i will try to collect some local stones if i can, preferably from the lake we have (hartwell lake, its on the top 5 list of clearest / cleanest lakes in the US) around here. if i cant find anything there then i will order some seiryu in bulk, thinking 50lbs maybe more. not sure yet, havent done the math.
One suggestion i got on APC was to put them together, how would i go about doing this?


----------



## TBRO (2 Nov 2018)

Different stones but these guys seem to have rock gluing down; http://aquamandesign.com/ANS/pl/aranzacje-ancient-stone-pl/kostki-aquaman-30l/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Nov 2018)

TBRO said:


> Different stones but these guys seem to have rock gluing down; http://aquamandesign.com/ANS/pl/aranzacje-ancient-stone-pl/kostki-aquaman-30l/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very impressive...





Another option could be replica rocks like these http://www.unipacpet.co.uk/aquatic/replica-decorative-products/ I've seen them myself and if I didn't know better I'd have said they were the real thing. Take a look at this https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/Iwagumi revisited But I've no idea if they are available in the U.S.

Dan also used them in his discuss scape https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-discus-tank.24716/page-2#post-340614


----------



## DutchMuch (2 Nov 2018)

TBRO said:


> Different stones but these guys seem to have rock gluing down; http://aquamandesign.com/ANS/pl/aranzacje-ancient-stone-pl/kostki-aquaman-30l/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now that
is very cool
haha

i doubt ill be able to achieve this XD



What do i glue the stone with? hot glue? Aqua safe glue?


----------



## Edvet (2 Nov 2018)

cigaret filter and cyanoacrylate way? (there was a vid on here)


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Nov 2018)

Edvet said:


> cigaret filter and cyanoacrylate way? (there was a vid on here)


Nigel's Mountain Scape https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/nigels-mountain-scape-36l.53428/


----------



## DutchMuch (2 Nov 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nigel's Mountain Scape https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/nigels-mountain-scape-36l.53428/



(nigel did always make good YT videos)



I might do this.... It's been added to my list of considerations!

Thanks guys for all the help i highly appreciate it  ive bookmarked this thread so i can look back on it when the project starts.


----------

